# Engineer figure for Piko Camelback



## CMac (May 23, 2021)

Hi, I recently purchased a Piko camelback. I am very pleased with the running and sounds. The model does not come with an engineer figure, maybe due to the limited room inside the cab. Has anyone found an engineer figure that will fit this cab? or perhaps with some modification to fit? a recommendation for a fireman with shovel for placement on the tender would be appreciated greatly as well. Thanks!


----------

